# Bump up Avatar size



## reveal (Nov 28, 2005)

Right now avatar size is set at 64x64. Is there any way to bump this up to, say, 100x100? Or perhaps make it a subscribers only option?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 28, 2005)

I kind of prefer smaller avatars to bigger ones.


----------



## Wystan (Nov 28, 2005)

I turn avatars off.

(This is my 1/2k Post)


----------



## diaglo (Nov 28, 2005)

it is not the size of the wand... it is the magic in it that matters....


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 28, 2005)

What he said...


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 28, 2005)

Why make avatars any bigger when you got sigs.


----------



## reveal (Nov 28, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Why make avatars any bigger when you got sigs.




You mean like so?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 29, 2005)

Wystan said:
			
		

> I turn avatars off.
> 
> (This is my 1/2k Post)



If you turn 'em off, then why do you have one? Just curious.


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Nov 29, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Why make avatars any bigger when you got sigs.




Turn those off, too.


----------



## Len (Nov 29, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> If you turn 'em off, then why do you have one? Just curious.



Because the purpose of your avatar is to identify you _to other people._ Wystan doesn't want his screen cluttered up with avatar images, but he has decided to provide an image for us to recognize him by.


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Nov 30, 2005)

Len said:
			
		

> Because the purpose of your avatar is to identify you _to other people._ Wystan doesn't want his screen cluttered up with avatar images, but he has decided to provide an image for us to recognize him by.




Yeah, I know what an avatar does.  Given the number of repeated avatars I've seen recenlty I don't think its working too well.  Probably could bump avatars down a bit and still kepp their function.


----------



## wedgeski (Dec 1, 2005)

If asked, I would vote against this as in many cases it's the size of the user info that dictates the size of the post, especially in cases of multiple posts on the same page where the sig is then removed.


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 1, 2005)

Psychic Warrior said:
			
		

> Yeah, I know what an avatar does.  Given the number of repeated avatars I've seen recenlty I don't think its working too well.  Probably could bump avatars down a bit and still kepp their function.



 Funny...


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 1, 2005)

mine doesn't


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 1, 2005)

repeat.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Dec 1, 2005)

Hmmm, your's is bigger than mine...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 1, 2005)

Spoony Bard said:
			
		

> repeat.



 Is there a way for us mortals to do that?


----------



## reveal (Dec 1, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Is there a way for us mortals to do that?




Not if you want to retain any ounce of dignity.


----------



## Wystan (Dec 1, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> If you turn 'em off, then why do you have one? Just curious.





I also post from work, and all the pictures are a dead give away that I am not working at that moment.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 1, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Not if you want to retain any ounce of dignity.



 What if I don't care about my dignity?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 1, 2005)

Wystan said:
			
		

> I also post from work, and all the pictures are a dead give away that I am not working at that moment.



Okay, that makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## Umbran (Dec 1, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What if I don't care about my dignity?




Well, grovelling is known to work wonders...


----------

